# Hard to tell if its constipated or dropsy or...



## tangy (Apr 23, 2007)

This is my new large Jack damspey. Stunning fish really I got it off a friend who tore down his tank a week ago(Im a lucky nut  ) cuz her tank mate became extremely belligerent and started tackling her so he had them separated. Placed her in my 55 and removed everything in there cept for a golden chinese algae eater and a few corydoras. A few days ago out of nowhere she started getting fat. I fear it might be dropsy because today I noticed a few scales kinda protruding but Im not completely sure as to what it is. Any ideas? I was thinking of the pea thing if it was constipation but she only eats meaty fods and to add to that she has had only had 2 meals this week-silversides and a few nightcrawlers and has refused to eat anything else at all. She is still somewhat active. Thx for any advice.

BTW I wanted to ask she is a female right? He had another fish ,really beautiful brightly colored and long --- fins :lol: He told me this was a female tho I looked up and said males have longer sharp fins(like this one) yet his had uber long fins and colors and this one looked puny compared. Someone clear it up for me. Thx.

Ammon-0
Nitrites-0
Nitrates-10ppm

Here she is about a week ago. 









..Here she is now. Been like that for about 2 days.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

... That looks uncomfortable, have you seen her pass any poop? If you see raised scales then I would say go ahead and treat for dropsy... Its better to be safe then sorry.


----------



## tangy (Apr 23, 2007)

TBH I have not seen her pass any waste at all. Constipation was one thing but the scales is what scares me. I have always called it (dropsy) "fishy-cancer" because I know its not something u can easily get rid of. Antibiotics are the only thing to come to mind but then I have heard horror stories on those...


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

There is no 'cure' for dropsy, but adding epsom's salt will help your fish expel some fluids. I had a platy with dropsy months ago and used the epsoms salt, I can't even tell what one had dropsy anymore :? and none have died so I can only assume hes going strong. 

I'm trying to remember how much I used. I think I used 1/4 teaspoon per gallon. But I'm looking it up now.

Everyone uses a different amount of salt, lol I would just go with 1/4 teaspoon per gallon, it worked for me. I read that following up with maracyn 1 and 2 helps. I didn't use it and my fish it fin... But I would just add the epsoms salt and decide if its constipation or dropsy before you add meds.


----------



## tangy (Apr 23, 2007)

Thats a great idea. Not gonna bother with meds since its an organ failure thing I doubt it would work just a waste of time and money. But the salt idea sounds great never heard of that before. Ill try it asap. Thx.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

No problem :wink: Best of luck! I hope she makes it, big fish can live with dropsy much longer then smaller fish. So I think you'll be alright.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi, I just saw a post about dropsy and it reminded me of this fish. :lol: 

How is she doing? Any changes? Good, bad?


----------



## tangy (Apr 23, 2007)

She is still up and running thanks for asking tho the situation has not been resolved. She is, in fact, a tad bit larger than when I posted(she lost a bit of her girth when I added the salt but she quickly gained it again) but I went ahead and isolated her and treated with myradin just in case it constipation. Shes quite the trooper ill let ya know how she fares in time.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Sorry to hear that she isn't back to her normal self. It could just take time, maybe try upping the dose? And add it for a number of days and see if it makes a difference? 

Looking forward to hearing from you! Hopefully with some better news :wink:


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

Tangy,how is she doing,
have been watching this thread,unable to give advise


----------



## tangy (Apr 23, 2007)

Hey Willow its been a while how ya doing?  
No problem with help she has actually been doing great.She has been improving slowly over time and is close to her regular old size again which is a great releaf cuz she was faaaaat. Shes still not eating but shes up and about now and passing a ton of waste so I take its the medecine is working. Thx for caring shell be back in her large tank in a week or so and ill update u on pics.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

yeaaaaaaaaa fantastic news. 
good to see ya Orange.
busy trying to organise my living room,which looks like a bomb hit it.
and itching to put mt tank back together. 
how are you.?


----------

